
Avoiding Chrome Webstore's manual extension review - shash7
https://getsnapfont.com/posts/avoiding-lengthy-review-times-for-chrome-webstore-submissions
======
shash7
Hey folks I run Snapfont, a Chrome extension to test fonts on any webpage.
I've been running this extension since the last 6 months and I've had plenty
of issues with the Chrome webstore.

If you're a extension developer I hope this post helps you figure out long
update times with the Webstore.

